# White bass run 2011



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

Galena was good to me today. I must have caught about 40 to 50 white bass before it slowed down. If one could have more fun it is probably illegal or drug induced, most likely both.


----------



## Mizzy (Apr 23, 2011)

Damn that just sounds amazing, whats the biggest one you caught? I was thinking of hitting the white bass run with my buddies, we never went there before though.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

wtg gone2fish!!! you'll see me down there soon..i'm still talking to the turkeys!!! lol


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

I have caught them in the 12 to 14 inch range. All the years that I have been fishing for white bass, I have yet to catch a fish Ohio. I caught a mix of male and female today. I was throwing a couple of tubes at them. Another angler beside me was throwing a couple of twister tails to good effect.


----------



## Wildturkey (Mar 26, 2011)

Kilbourne was fair today. mostly males in the 10 to 13 inch range. 37 fish for the 3 of us but we had a blast. My son and my grandson and I all out there wetting a line and catching supper. It just doesn't get any better than that. They were good eating too. Fed 6 adults and one ten year old with enough left over for lunch tomorrow. Most were caught on the old standby, mister twister on a jig.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Are any being caught down by the dam or the duck pond?


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

Wildturkey said:


> Kilbourne was fair today. mostly males in the 10 to 13 inch range. 37 fish for the 3 of us but we had a blast. My son and my grandson and I all out there wetting a line and catching supper. It just doesn't get any better than that. They were good eating too. Fed 6 adults and one ten year old with enough left over for lunch tomorrow. Most were caught on the old standby, mister twister on a jig.


Man I was gonna hit Kilbourne yesterday but a couple people told me the river was was flowing over the banks and was not fishable... Last time I listen to them guys.

I did manage to hit my back up spot and got these.. 11 WB , 2 Crappie and 1 Small Mouth. Actually caught 4 Small Mouths. The only reason I kept the 1 was because it was bleeding in the gills and wasn't going to make it so I ate him last night night..


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

I hit Galena this morning with the motivation of keeping the streak alive. I always catch fish on mother's day. I have two words, "chicken foot". It has been an effective tube lure I have started using this year. I was blessed to have added 22 more to my 2011 tally and more importantly keep the streak alive. I love mother's day. I have renamed it MY DAY.


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

I really need to stop listening to my friends when they tell me a river is not fishable.. I was gonna hit Galena this morning and went mushroom hunting instead. I guess I'll just start my fishing south and work my way back home from now on.. 

Nice batch of fish for you gone2fish. hope they tasted as good as mine did.. Nothing better than freshly caught fish.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

jcotsmallie said:


> Are any being caught down by the dam or the duck pond?


Yes, plenty of WB and some crappie in the mix.


----------



## crazyekickinit (Feb 19, 2011)

My grandpa and I went today for about three hours. He caught nothing, and I caught one WB and hooked a large shad near the eye. Lots of people down there with only a fraction catching one-to-three from what I saw. It was great to get out there and fish with my grandpa... I'm blessed to still have him around at 27.

I tried filleting for the first time and it ended badly. Couldn't get the fish to die it seemed, and when it did, I couldn't seem to cut it and get meat off. I must have pierced the bladder in the process because there's a big puddle of yellow on my cutting board. Oh well... practice practice practice.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Where and what is Kilbourne?


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

twistertail said:


> Where and what is Kilbourne?


Kilbourne is a little town just north of Alum Creek Res.. Its where the river feeds into Alum Creek.. It has some real good fishing when the water isn't flowing over the banks and through the woods.

I have caught saugeye , channel cats , seen a few muskie taken but never caught one myself. Lots of small mouths in the deeper holes..

But this time of year it's all about the white bass


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Is the water at Kilbourne or Galena still really high right now? I am itching to get out and catch some white bass. Any info is much appreciated!


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

dre said:


> Is the water at Kilbourne or Galena still really high right now? I am itching to get out and catch some white bass. Any info is much appreciated!


I would like to know what the conditions are at Kilbourne myself. Can't believe half the things you hear and then you can only believe the other half if you witness it yourself

I might take run down to Kilbourne later and look for myself..


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm gonna hit the duck pond this morning and see what's happening there. If it's still slow I'll make the drive up to Galena. Hoping to get at least 10 or so for dinner. I won't keep any more than that, but they're a lot of fun to catch on ultra light tackle.


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

Still catching white bass at Galena. I fished a couple hours this morning and managed to catch 11. Came home rested and took a nap to re-energize my casting arm. Hit it again in the evening for 15 more.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i'm heading out tonight..you going to be there? let me know.


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

Unfortunately for for me but maybe fortunate for a few white bass I will not be able to fish Galena today. I come off my vacation Thursday and have a few errands to run before going to work tomorrow. Black and white shad type swim baits have been effective for me the past few days. I have seen bass minnows under a float used to good effect also. Good luck.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks..  i'll let you know how i do...


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

one more thing?? how was the water looking last night?


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

The water was slightly stained and rising when I stopped fishing at about 9:30 to 10:00 o'clock last night.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

cool thanks for the info


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i ended up with 12..couldn't tell ya how many i missed or came off. the bite died about 8:30ish for me. but my brother kyle didnt get there till about 9:45 so i hung out with him till 11:00ish...i got most of mine on minis. i got a few on a gray lil devil.


----------



## glennwelker (Apr 9, 2010)

Actually had a good night. Spent a couple of hours with my 7 year old son. We picked up one but even with the fish we could see, they didn't see interested in what we were throwing.

Anyone have advice? We were north of the downtown fishing old fashion twister tails on a lead jig head.

Would we be better off, fishing with different tackle, live minnows, different area?

Should we move towards to reservoir? Any advice would be helpful. Hoping to hit again in the morning with the kiddo.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

The whitebass has resumed spawning with lots of females at Indian Lake. Picked up 36 in a couple hrs this evening..I was a firm believer in using double twistertail jigs,but someone got me hooked on white 1/8 oz roostertails and my productivity has increased.I haven't used a jig in almost 2 weeks. 

Glennwelker- Try a roostertail.If it's sunny out,cast in the shade.Cast under trees.Move often.When they're not biting very well,I'll move over a spot and catch a few,then move again to catch a few,etc,etc.


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey I am inquiring about the run at Galena how long with the white bass be in up in Galena.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

all depends on weather...


----------

